
Tunguska, the ternary computer emulator - dpkendal
http://www.acc.umu.se/~achtt315/tunguska/index.html
======
bane
Great stuff. Reminds me heavily of some time spent at uni studying old Soviet
Ternary Computers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setun> <http://www.computer-
museum.ru/english/setun.htm>

The high level logic for wanting to build one _seems_ sound, but then when you
get into the nuts and bolts of it, binary systems are simpler and use less
silicon. However, the kinds of logic gates are really quite fascinating
(building the equivalent of a full-adder was really cool if I remember
correctly)

Can't seem to find the site that has the logic diagrams, but I recall they
were particularly intriguing.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
This[1] paper discussing "DSSP", the systems programming language of Setun
computers is a very interesting read. It's rare that languages have design
goals sufficiently similar to those of Forth to allow direct comparison.

[1] <http://www.forth.org.ru/~dssp/msdos_e/papers/daf.txt>

------
rmc
It annoys me when FLOSS software sites have the 'News' as the front page (like
this project). If I go to your site many times i probably know where to get
the news, or get it another way (IRC, web forum, mailing list, etc.). However
if it's my first time all I see is "please see the about section".

